# Looking for a new puppy. What coat would like in the future? Possibilities.



## Richurro (Aug 2, 2016)

*Looking for a new puppy. What coat would they look like in the future? Possibilities.*

Hey guys so i got a german shepherd earlier in the year shes about 8 months now, but i plan on getting another girl so that they can play together. However, im more particular of what color german shepherd i want this time. I really like the sable color and i would like to buy one. I found one puppy that looks sable but her parents dont look very like it. I was wondering if you guys and experts can help figure out if its going to be a sable when it grows up. I have the pictures of the shepherd puppies and parents. let me know what you think. Is it possible they can become sables?


PUPPIES:
#1 http://i.imgur.com/Lx8jXqH.png
#2 http://i.imgur.com/c0swHVS.png
#3 Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

PARENTS:
MOM: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
DAD: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg. Please do not get another girl so they can play.

1. GSDs are known for same sex aggression.

2. Your dog does not need another dog to play with. Just play with her yourself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unless that male is a patterned sable, then at least one of the "parents" aren't parents. A sable can only happen if one of the parents is a sable.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

How is your current dogs obedience. And I agree if you already have a female don't get another.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Female x female aggression is pretty common, something you should carefully consider when looking to add another. Your current girl is young and may be social, your next could be the completely opposite.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> 1. GSDs are known for same sex aggression.


Even if one is neutered? Just curious?


----------



## Richurro (Aug 2, 2016)

I do play with her and take her to dog parks. She even has another german shepherd to play with up the block. Hes my friend. Shes very social.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My females started off extremely social and turned into bitches after the age of two and / or once another female (regardless of age) was introduced to the home. Fine with males, fine with females belonging to friends - even visiting, just not permanent residents.

Sometimes it works but not something I'm willing to do again when it can easily be avoided.


----------



## Richurro (Aug 2, 2016)

Dang, thats a bummer. I guess ill have to look for a boy then. I will take your guys advice though. Thanks for info all.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lol, you say dang now but be careful..... my boys totally converted me and I love a smart sassy female. Could have never told me otherwise. Luckily I work with dogs, so I get my daily fix of training girls at my job.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I would wait until your current dog is well trained and at least 2 years old. Even if all get along the other side of that coin is that they bond with each other and you are the odd person out. How much time will you have to train two dogs? Possible yes, but takes a lot of time, each day.


----------

